# MacBook Pro arrived with warped casing



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

My macbook pro arrived on tuesday and on wednesday I noticed that the casing was slightly warped. (Sits open about 2mm on one sie, and .5 on the other when it's closed.)

Apple gave me three choices, refund, replacement, repair.

Refund seemed like a great option because I'd be without one for the least time. I'd put a second on my credit card and by the time this one got back the other should arrive. Probably a week's turnaround.

Replacement was my last choice...

Repair... the part could take a month and there is no guaruntee that it will be fixed.

So on friday I decided to get a refund and just order a second, but as I was checking out they ran out of inventory!

Now my only option is repair or refund, I really wanted the 17 inch and got a great deal.. should I just have them fix it under warranty or what? I dont' know what to do! (Perhaps I'll post a picure later).

What do you think?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's not warped when open right??

It's the way the screen tensioning is designed as it closes.

As long as it closes and latches securely fuggedaboudit - most have some imbalance


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

It appears to be slightly warped in general... it's not a huge deal but I would have been very angry if I'd paid 3200 for this machine (shich is list). I got a great deal at 2400 so if they are willing to try and fix it that is probably sufficient.

Btw... it's SOOO FAAAST! I didnt' think my iBook was showing it's age until I started using photoshop or Logic.. but using this is like night and day.

****ty battery life though, that wil take getting used to.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

When it's open??  - I'd be surprised - that big a screen has some flex in it but should be straight when open and I suspect if you put it up to a piece of glass to check it would be.

Lower case warping is another thing and that should be replaced - in that case tho it should rock on its feet.

Try closing it with your hands on both corners.

It does latch securely tho????


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

where did you get it for 2400? is it the latest version?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

A bit of "warpage" is perfectly normal. A lot of PowerBook G4's and MBP's have this so called "issue." Deal with it.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

Hmm... so I took off the Speck case I had on it nd returned it becuase I didnt' like it. The problem was definitely made worse by the case, it must have been warping the casing.

It is still present, but I think I might just live with it as every other MBP at the stores I checked today had a similar problem on one or both sides. It does seem sad though... it makes an incredible product less incredible when things like this appear.

It does appear to be slightly warped when open though, perhaps I'll look at getting the tension adjusted or something.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The thing with the aluminum is that it has superior heat transferring properties to quickly cool down the components inside but it is subject to physical dings and heat warpage (under extreme conditions). My MacBook Pro overheated last week when stupid Windows XP didn't go to sleep properly when I put it in my well insulated BBP laptop bag (www.bbpbags.com). The base is a bit warped by 0.5mm near the superdrive but i'm not too concerned yet, everything still works.


----------



## Lee (Aug 28, 2006)

I too have a warped case!

On the front right side by the superdrive the foot does not sit on my desk, I would say that there is a 0.5 to 1mm of gap between the desk and the rubber foot.

Should I be concerned? Or should I just deal with it, maybe get bigger softer feet.

-Lee


It is quite annoying though.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

The lcd / lid on my brand new macbook is a little warpped too. It sits more to one side (shifted sideways kindof thing). Not a big deal at all.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Wait a second here.

zmttoxics, Lee mentioned THE BASE of the MBP being warped; not the lid. While a slightly warped lid is apparently normal to reduce the lid grinding on the base too much (I've had a couple of MBPs and they all had this), a warped BASE might warrant being looked at...


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> Wait a second here.
> 
> zmttoxics, Lee mentioned THE BASE of the MBP being warped; not the lid. While a slightly warped lid is apparently normal to reduce the lid grinding on the base too much (I've had a couple of MBPs and they all had this), a warped BASE might warrant being looked at...


Is it normal? I don't know these kindof things, first one. After reading about his plastic cover case making it worse, I got kind of worried since I have on in the mail that should be in today. You think nothing to worry about though?


----------

